# My first harnesses



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

I made two harnesses... the pink one was first, and had some issues, but is cute anyway. The yellow I made today and is adorable. I have to restrain myself for the next month until she comes home, because I have no idea if these are going to be even close to fitting! Tomorrow's project is matching leashes!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Those are super cute!!! Great job! I really like the pink one....probably because thats my favorite color.


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

They are both GREAT! I love the yellow one. I am getting my furbaby Haylee next month, too.
I got a list of patterns with sizes...I´ll send you the link if you like. 

I bought one raincoat for Haylee and I am makeing a little coat for her myself...we´ll see if they fit :wink: 

Keep us updated on your pretty harnesses...

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

I would love the link. My main problem is that I haven't the slightest idea how big she will be. Right now she is about 9 inches around her belly under her arms, so I made the harnesses to go from about 10-11. :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done, they are really good for a first try.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm impressed


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Those are very nice.... Good job


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:shock: Wow, those are great!!! :wave: 
Are you a "Sewer"? I am toally not a "Sewer" and it has taken me a while to get my harnesses looking decent! LOL - My first tries were TERRIBLE!! LOL

Yours are GREAT!!!! Can't wait to see your baby in them!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

They are both really cute. You did a super job. I bought fabric to make a couple for Jasmine last month, but then went back to work on a temp basis, and haven't had time. Next month should be far less busy. LOL


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aaaw they are super cute  too bad you have to wait to put them on :wink: 

kisses nat


----------

